# My first duck hunt-limits filled



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Couldn't go opening day due to school, but talked Shaun into taking me out to his "secret" spot on Sunday (didn't have to talk too hard haha  ) for my first hunt ever! It took me a minute to get the hang of it, but I finally started to figure it out and started dropping ducks! i learned 2 things that day, I have to be quick on the draw or I'm just shooting at empty skies and dead birds AND decoys are much more fun to throw out than they are to pick up!! haha we both shot our limits and was done within the first hour of shooting light! I even got my first coot! It was a great first duck hunt, I think I'm hooked!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

That screen name isn't going to be a very good one when you break up with him.

Nice job on the cinnamon teal. I do love those ducks.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This seems like pretty great lengths for a banned poster to go to to show that; a) he has a girlfriend, b) to brag about his duck hunting prowess. Read: "empty skies and dead birds" comment. 

That said, looks like a great hunt. Congrats on a few limits of birds.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> This seems like pretty great lengths for a banned poster to go to to show that; a) he has a girlfriend, b) to brag about his duck hunting prowess. Read: "empty skies and dead birds" comment.
> 
> That said, looks like a great hunt. Congrats on a few limits of birds.


Thanks!! And I'm a non-banned poster showing off a.) I have a hot boyfriend and b.) we make a really good duck slaying team


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great job young lady!! Now your hooked. HA HA!! Now you know why your boyfriend wants to go out at early hours of the day every weekend, same thing over and over. Now you know why. Hope to see more posts. 

fnf


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

blackdog said:


> Hey sweetheart, let me know when you dump that little boy, I can set you up with a nice young man who's not a complete tool. He even has his own boat, not his daddy's.


Hey princess, my man is the farthest thing from a tool. It doesn't look like I'm going to be dumping him any time soon. Or ever for that matter. I know when I've found a good thing. I'm not gonna lose it! So let me know when you can grow up and not be a --------- and I can set you up with a polite response next time.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure thing Shane I mean shanesgirlfriend.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

blackdog said:


> Sure thing Shane I mean shanesgirlfriend.


Prove that it's Shaun... Oh, you can't!! I think it's hilarious people think I'm Shaun. That's a compliment. Haha


----------



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like it was a great morning and a great first time hunt. I took a buddy out Monday evening and felt bad for the guy he got to shoot maybe twice. It was not a great evening at F.B. I like to see women out hunting as well it gives me hope that maybe one day I can talk my wife into going with me. Good luck with your season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowladdiction said:


> Looks like it was a great morning and a great first time hunt. I took a buddy out Monday evening and felt bad for the guy he got to shoot maybe twice. It was not a great evening at F.B. I like to see women out hunting as well it gives me hope that maybe one day I can talk my wife into going with me. Good luck with your season.


My wife likes to go and watch but she's not into pulling the trigger. I took her squirrel hunting once when we were dating and let her shoot my shotgun and it rocked her pretty bad, she wouldn't shoot after that. She does enjoy shooting the .22 when we go target practice though. Maybe one day when I get a good semi auto 20 gauge I can get her to try it again.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Fowladdiction said:


> Looks like it was a great morning and a great first time hunt. I took a buddy out Monday evening and felt bad for the guy he got to shoot maybe twice. It was not a great evening at F.B. I like to see women out hunting as well it gives me hope that maybe one day I can talk my wife into going with me. Good luck with your season.


Thank you!! &#128516; Even on Sunday morning it started slowing down. Those ducks get smart really quick! By day 3 they probably had the drill down.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fowladdiction said:


> It was not a great evening at F.B. .


I can tell you the morning hunt wasn't much better that day, hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

*Shaun Larsen*

Not sure why all the negativity of a great hunt. I have only meet Shaun once and it was when he helped me and my brother out of a bad situation with our stuck "beached" mud boat. I was given his number by a mutual friend and he never thought twice about taking his own time to come help a complete stranger out because he had the boat to do it. He wouldn't even take any payment just asked us to pay it forward when we had a chance to help.

Great hunt keep stacking them


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Haters going to hate. I would rather see good looking females than a bunch of old men:mrgreen:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Lost I saw about getting your wife a 20 ga I just bought a verasmax kicks like a 20 just to let you no. if she wants to shoot it let me no.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I think its great to hunt together i got married over the summer and Saturday was her 1st ever hunt she had never shot anything before and never shot a gun before she met me she enjoyed it but said she would only go 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowl_faith said:


> I think its great to hunt together i got married over the summer and Saturday was her 1st ever hunt she had never shot anything before and never shot a gun before she met me she enjoyed it but said she would only go 1 or 2 times a month.


Flip flops in the marsh....c'mon man....LOL :grin:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Family Man said:


> Not sure why all the negativity of a great hunt. I have only meet Shaun once and it was when he helped me and my brother out of a bad situation with our stuck "beached" mud boat. I was given his number by a mutual friend and he never thought twice about taking his own time to come help a complete stranger out because he had the boat to do it. He wouldn't even take any payment just asked us to pay it forward when we had a chance to help.
> 
> Great hunt keep stacking them


I guess you didn't see when that little punk joined this forum and came on here running his mouth. He didn't get banned for no reason.

That's cool he helped you out maybe he is a nice guy, probably just one of those internet brag a lot, tough guy, know it alls.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

blackdog said:


> I guess you didn't see when that little punk joined this forum and came on here running his mouth. He didn't get banned for no reason.
> 
> That's cool he helped you out maybe he is a nice guy, probably just one of those internet brag a lot, tough guy, know it alls.


Has it ever crossed your mind he joined this forum to give people a hard time for using fake names and hiding behind them? The scenario that familyman described is a perfect example of what Shaun is like in real life. That's why I'm his girlfriend! I wouldn't be with someone that acted like he does on the Internet in real life. At least he's man enough to own up to his real name online unlike you and everyone else. So I guess your assumption is kind of right. He is a nice guy and he is an Internet brag a lot/give people a hard time guy. But aren't you all??


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> he is an Internet brag a lot/give people a hard time guy. But aren't you all??


Short answer: No, we are not. Some? Absolutely. All or even most? Not even close.

Glad to hear he's a good guy in real life and treats you right. That doesn't give him a pass for some of the things he's thrown out on this forum though.

I've never met him, so I can't attest to how he is in real life. However I've seen a few things said that should never be made fun of under any circumstance. One in particular.

Trying not to dwell on the negative. Sorry if it comes across that way. Congrats on getting out and hammering some ducks. Looks like fun.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

"He is a nice guy and he is an Internet brag a lot/give people a hard time guy. But aren't you all??"

Nope, bragging is one thing, actually having done it is another. As far as giving folks a hard time, not usually unless it is someone deserving it for what they are saying on here. I haven't put on here 1 1,000th of my experiences. Heck I don't believe half of what I have done. But I do have 30+ broken bones and one NDE of 9+ minutes to prove it. Don't go around lumping people you don't know in the same category as your BF. We're happy for you and him and that you enjoy the outdoors, that's the part that matters on here. If he has a beef with some people or got banned, that's not on me, heck I didn't even know who he was until you came on here talking about him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hey people lets make this about her duck hunt and not about her boyfriend.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*****
Just a friendly reminder here - keep it friendly. Don't make it personal. Discuss the hunt, the marsh, boats, shotgun recommendations, whatever. But enough with the personal attacks. 

Thanks!
*****

And really - we'll all enjoy this forum that much more to take joy in the success of each other. Really.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> I've never met him, so I can't attest to how he is in real life. However I've seen a few things said that should never be made fun of under any circumstance. One in particular.
> 
> I know which comment you're talking about and although I don't approve of what he said I stand behind why he did it. An hour before Shaun made that comment, another post which is why Shaun said what he said. If you're willing to bring a family member in a conversation that has nothing to do with them you should expect it back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No names will be brought up here, your hunt looked good lets keep it to that please, no need for you to get yourself caught up in the past. Thanks


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Has it ever crossed your mind he joined this forum to give people a hard time for using fake names and hiding behind them? The scenario that familyman described is a perfect example of what Shaun is like in real life. That's why I'm his girlfriend! I wouldn't be with someone that acted like he does on the Internet in real life. At least he's man enough to own up to his real name online unlike you and everyone else. So I guess your assumption is kind of right. He is a nice guy and he is an Internet brag a lot/give people a hard time guy. But aren't you all??


you mean using fake names like "Shaunlarson'sgirlfreind" I have no dog in this fight. I just got a chuckle out of that comment... Nice shoot...


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Labs2 said:


> you mean using fake names like "Shaunlarson'sgirlfreind" I have no dog in this fight. I just got a chuckle out of that comment... Nice shoot...


My name is Alicia. I have no shame of who I am. You can check me out on Facebook. I'm a legitimate person...


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> You can check me out on Facebook. I'm a legitimate person...


Do you think Lennay Kekua said the same thing to Manti Teo? Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Anyway, great shooting. Looks like you guys had a blast. Good on ya!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There have been 2 warnings on this thread. Give it a rest guys.


----------

